

Ask HN: What programming language should I learn for the web? - rome

Mostly all of my experience is with Windows.  I've configured a few Linux boxes before. I've recently started to script with PowerShell.  Other than that, I've never programmed before. Also, I have a few sites running Wordpress so I've been playing with PHP.<p>I'm ready to dive in but there are so many choices.  I don't know the pluses or minuses and I'd like to make an informed decision with an eye towards the future. I'd appreciate any help. TIA.
======
mindcrime
I almost hate to say this, but it really almost doesn't make a difference...
at least not right now. You don't know enough for it to matter, yet. Pick any
one of the more popular languages that has a good community, plenty of
documentation, and good libraries, and just run with it. Build some stuff,
learn about programming in general, and then you'll have a basis to start
comparing your chosen language to the alternatives.

Don't take this generalization _too_ far though. COBOL on COGS[1] aside, I
really don't recommend you pick COBOL, PL/I, FORTRAN, RPG/400, APL, Ada, etc.
as your first language, especially if the goal is to build web applications.

But something like Groovy, Ruby, Python, or even Java or Perl, is a fine way
to get started.

[1]: <http://www.coboloncogs.org/INDEX.HTM>

------
benedwards
Python * great community of really smart people * cross-platform consistency *
great libraries and open-source * has Django * Google uses it * ...

~~~
rome
Thanks for the reply. Are there any specific advantages over say Ruby or PHP?
How can I make an informed decision?

------
us
Try RoR, PHP, and Python and see which fits YOU personally. Everyone is
different and to be honest, unless you try it, you're not going to be able to
find what works best for you and what you like. Try to find something small to
code with all three and see which you prefer.

